# Glo fish and bettas?



## sielkirk90 (Jun 20, 2011)

has anyone had experience with keeping a male betta with say 3-6 glo fish? (i know the tank would need to be big enough..)
thanks!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

No, because Glo Fish are Danios, which are highly aggressive towards Bettas by nipping at their fins. So, no the cannot live together.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, you MIGHT be able to do this, but you couldn't get 3-6 glofish, to reduce nipping, you need a big school of at least 9. Besides, you need schools of 7 anyway


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to agree with what was posted, I own Danios and I would never put them with a Bettas. Sorry!


----------

